# Puzzle calling



## kahman10 (Aug 22, 2009)

Although i am fairly new to cuing, i had this theory one time. it was that every speedcuber has an assortment of puzzles and can solve all. but the seem to have one that they can solve much better than the others. has anybody felt the same? and if so, what is your puzzle calling?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 22, 2009)

3x3x3.
I reckon for the majority of people here its 3x3x3.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2009)

OH BLD Magic ItA.

I suck at bigcubes, so def. not one of them.
I'm 'alright' at 2x2 and 3OH.
I suck at FMC.
I suck at BLD.

I'm decent at regular magic (I was top 100 at one point, but that's really easy with magics).

But OH BLD ItA Magic seems to be my calling.

Either that, or being able to use a large number of methods during the same comp, and get a fairly decent average.
For example: 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008KORI02

Look at my times at UPenn, before I somehow got worse at 3x3
Times:
22.03 27.46 26.18 22.78 22.94
Salvia, Petrus, CFOP, Petrus, ZZ

That's right. My PB official time is with Salvia.

And during OH, I switched between ZZ, Petrus, and CFOP.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 22, 2009)

For me it is not the 3x3 cube. In the 1980's and early 1990's, I got very good at solving a Missing Link and a 3x6 Whip it puzzle. I brought these puzzles again from Ebay between March and May 2009 and so by that definition, these are my calling puzzles.

And in the early 1990's I could get right up to the last layer of a Megaminx by using only ititutive methods (ie no algorithms) very well. But in all that time, I could not solve the very last layer of that puzzle.


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 22, 2009)

For me its the 3x3 I guess. I started to learn Full PLL, so I don't do any other puzzles at the moment


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 22, 2009)

according to my NRs past and present it's magic/pyraminx/feet solve

in reality i suck at feet solving, just nobody else had done it. terrible time anyway, i ruined the pll and it was on the stage at EC with a lot of hot lights and a lot of people watching. horrible experience.

magic i just went a bit crazy with in my first year of cubing because it's easy to get quick at and i just wanted an NR. it seems a lot of people do that in their first year  there appears to have been a lot of magic solving since the uk masters! i also got 1.50 three times, which was the NR single at one point, about four times in competition.

pyraminx i love and is definitely my best event. top achievements were coming third at the EC '08 and being 7th in the world for average at one point. i haven't got a good single in competition yet, which is very annoying.

i'm "okay" at most things i suppose, though the slower end of "okay". i just like doing all events at competitions. i suppose i'm quite good at BLD by national standards for example.

i am TERRIBLE at OH.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 22, 2009)

4x4x4 Fewest moves.
I'm OK at OH and pyraminx too.
I fail at square-1, megaminx, and 2x2x2. Magic isn't a puzzle, so that doesn't count.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 22, 2009)

Definitely 5x5.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 22, 2009)

Megaminx. Totally.

There's really nothing I "fail" at. I'm just decent at everything. (Except Master Magic, but I don't have one, so that doesn't count)


----------



## Edmund (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe 2x2. I am not that good but compared to my other puzzles I'm probably the best at that.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 22, 2009)

Square-1 for me, definitely.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 22, 2009)

MY calling is to like solving new puzzles, and figuring them out by myself. Other than square-1.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 22, 2009)

monkeydude1313 is 6x6. lol I'm probbably like the guy above me. I like solving new things and figuring them out for myself.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 22, 2009)

I enjoy 4x4x4 BLD the most, and I guess you could argue that it is the event I am "best" at out of all the events I do.

I don't think it's necessarily my "calling" though. I think I am better at 4x4x4 BLD than all the other events I practice *because* I practice 4x4x4 BLD more than any other event.

--edit--
Actually, now that I think about it, what I said above is not true. I practice 3x3x3 speedsolving the *most*, but I practice 4x4x4 BLD solving the most *actively*. By actively I mean, trying new things, improving my method, doing drills, etc.

I practice 3x3x3 speedsolving pretty passively, I mostly just do solves without learning new things. That kinda sucks, I need to stop being so lazy with my 3x3x3 and start learning new things! 
--edit--

Chris


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2009)

nope I just fail at everything.


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 26, 2009)

3x3 definately XD...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 26, 2009)

4x4 and Magic for me.


----------



## idpapro (Aug 26, 2009)

4x4 5x5 6x6 7x7 megaminx, thats about it, with a little 3x3 on the side


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2009)

3x3x3 and 4x4x4 (mostly 4x4x4)


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohhh... And magic (if you can even count that) my 11 year old sister (whom I am MUCH smarter than) can solve it in 5 seconds...


----------



## jcuber (Aug 26, 2009)

Bigcubes definitely, perhaps 6x6 the most. I fail at 2x2 and 3x3, but perhaps when I get my minxes (pyra, mega, giga) things will change...


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 26, 2009)

5x5 for sure, I'm decent at 3x3 but I'm much better at 5x5 centers/edges


----------



## Kian (Aug 26, 2009)

I think it largely depends on whatever you intend to practice, but there are certainly some people who have natural affinities to certain puzzles. I'm not sure I'm one of them, though. I'm not terribly good at anything, but not atrocious either. I don't practice anything much more than anything else, and I guess that's probably the reason.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 26, 2009)

I have played with the magic for 2 days and I love it other than that I like the 3x3x3


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 26, 2009)

Exer. How fast can you solve the magic?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Oct 3, 2009)

pyraminx


----------



## Raffael (Mar 30, 2010)

Comparing my official results to the world rankings, these are the ones I#m beset at:

Clock	
single 54/373 = 0,14477
average 78/296 = 0,26351

3x3
single 1444/8707 =	0,16584
average 1615/5555 = 0,29073

these two are actually the ones I like the most, though I practice 3x3 much more.


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's 4x4 blind in my case. Although my official times sucks compared to what I usually do today, it's still the event I'm best ranked in. 

But if I get a good 5x5 blind, it might as well be that.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 30, 2010)

MEGAMINX!!! i just like that one the most, i'm completely terrible at it.

or 5x5


----------



## dada222 (Mar 30, 2010)

3x3, 2x2. I like 4x4 and 5x5 too I can't even consider doing serious practice with them until they are in better shape.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 30, 2010)

Megaminx of course 

But my bad F2L prevents me from becoming world class


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 30, 2010)

I love 3x3x3 and 4x4x4, I suck at megaminx a lot. I love 5x5x5 the most I think, but I'm waiting for a V-Cube 5, because my Rubik's 5x5x5 is killing me


----------



## Isbit (Mar 30, 2010)

multi-BLD


----------



## Baian Liu (Mar 30, 2010)

I mostly practice 2x2, but I have yet to get a sub-3 AO12. My PB AO12 is 3.00...



fanwuq said:


> 4x4x4 Fewest moves.
> I'm OK at OH and pyraminx too.
> I fail at square-1, megaminx, and 2x2x2. Magic isn't a puzzle, so that doesn't count.



Sneaky...


----------

